

Android for iPhone 3G, Now Available for Download - jkaljundi
http://www.redmondpie.com/download-android-for-iphone-3g-guide-9140782/

======
pedalpete
I thought this was great until I read that the andriod will run down the
battery in about two hours.

Hopefully they can get that power management thing sorted soon.

